# Sustanon 250, trena and anavar



## gymrat62 (Apr 13, 2010)

Currently doing 3iu of HGH 5 on 2 off
I was wondering what you guys think about this stack
500mgs sust split mon/weds/fri
225mgs trena .75mg mon/weds/fri
80mgs anavar daily

Will also take .5mg daily arimidex for h2O retention and to keep estrogen in check

Planning on running test and anavar for 12 weeks
tren for 10weeks

I am 5'11 at 210lbs about 8% bodyfat
47yrs old


----------



## jcar1016 (Apr 13, 2010)

gymrat62 said:


> Currently doing 3iu of HGH 5 on 2 off
> I was wondering what you guys think about this stack
> 500mgs sust split mon/weds/fri
> 225mgs trena .75mg mon/weds/fri
> ...


 Ditch the sust and get Test enth or cyp and if you do go with sust split at least 750mg a week into two pinns.  And go .5 Adex eod unless you start to notice issues then you can go ed.  Thats how I'd doit


----------



## gymrat62 (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanx bro,
You think more is better with the sust ? I know the anavar is a cutter do you think its overkill to run both anavar and tren a together


----------



## downtown (Apr 13, 2010)

With sust you have to use more to get the disired effect, due to ester wieght ( i could post up the exact amounts but im sure you will get the point) since sust contains 4 different esters your not getting even close to the dose that you are trying to achieve.  Im just guessing here but proly out of every 250mgs of sust you inject your get 190mgs of actual test in your system, whereas with test E every 250mgs of test u inject your probly get 220-240mgs of test because there only 1 ester attached.


----------



## VictorZ06 (Apr 13, 2010)

Have to agree with DT & Jcar.  

Ditch the sust for a single ester test.  Cyp or Enan...and you can pin 2X a week.  If you want to pin more, you can run prop instead....as prop is usually used in most cutting programs.  If you insist on using sust, you may want to consider upping the dose.  Your call.

/V


----------



## gymrat62 (Apr 15, 2010)

Doyou guys think its okay to do both the anavar asnd tren a in the cycle or is it overkill? Both cutters right and I know the tren can be rough on you whata ya think?


----------



## downtown (Apr 15, 2010)

There isnt any gear thats going to get you cut, you diet will do that.  There are aas that are better a preserving muscle mass than others on a calorie deficite.

I know i definitly use tren to bulk!  

You should be fine if your taking your supports and drinking 2gallons of water a day. Anavar is pretty mild on the body.


----------



## Iron Dragon (Apr 15, 2010)

Agreed on the single ester test,e or cyp. Also, tren a really needs to injected ed. Three times a week and you'll be all over the place.


----------



## weldingman (Apr 15, 2010)

Var is good for PL if you wont to stay in a certain weight class and gain some strength as far as size its the shits pal. (Harding and Strength). I am the light and the way.


----------



## WFC2010 (Apr 16, 2010)

great cycle! i love it


----------

